# tibbles has changed..i'll never go back.



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a bone to pick.. This past Friday was my brothers b-day so I took him out to tibbles for some perch for the day.
Now Ive fished with tibbles for a few years and have always been happy with them. But Friday was a train wreck!
When they open for the day Ive always walked in that door facing the docks and checked in.
Well Friday this older lady in a very rude voice said, thats the back door you need to get in line at the front door for walk on charters. 
So she made us walk out and around the building and wait in line.
(we got there over an hour before the opened.)
Then when I tried to pay half in cash and half on my credit card a different lady said she couldnt do that again in a rude voice. So I pay all in cash and go to buy bait.
Now dealing with a different girl I try to buy our bait and hooks with my card.
It came to $15 and she tells me they cant charge anything under $15.
Well the total was $15 so my brother had to pay for that because I spent all my cash on the charter.
If theyre going to have rules like this they need to post it.not once did I see any signs. Not once did anyone say im sorry i cant do that.
I was a retail manger for 10 yrs so I look for stuff like that.
Plus they dont need to be rude about it. This was my brother day and I was nice for him and I to get out. But I felt bad because I told him his money was no good today but I look as if mine wasnt.
Then out on the boat this caption we had sucked.now I know its called fishing but come on we only took home 20 fish.
After we got off the boat we headed to draw bridge and ask how they do today.
He said out of 3 boat 800 perch was caught. And I know that was true because of all the fish at the cleaners next to them.
So thank you all for letting me vent.
I know this will open a can of worms but so be it..


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Headboat Captains Usually Are No Good..i Been On Em When The Guys Sleep Or Dont Care Who Catches What..the Majestic Out Of Lorain Is Probably The Best One


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i've always had good luck with tibbles and drawbridge...but this was nuts...
the first time i used tibbles it was like home...everyone was real nice.
but friday...i'll never go back..


----------



## Denied (Jun 14, 2004)

Very few head boat that I recommend but Tibbels is one of them. PLEASE write to Jack Tibbels and tell him your story, I don't think they have email service.
dean


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Do it..............email Jack..................I think you should.

mailto: 

[email protected]


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

theres an email spot on there web site.
i emailed them after i posted on this and no reply.
it just floored me how we was treated.
thanks
ps
my wife told me i should email someone....


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Ive been out with them a couple of times. Both times we watched drawbridge, and fishermans wharf limit out while we got skunked because the captain couldnt get the anchor down with 3 attempts. So they got on the fish and we didnt. Sure its a quick boat ride to the fish, but it aint worth it. Just my 2cents


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

well no reply yet....im thinking he dont care


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

He better care. I wouldn't want my business bashed on a site like this. No telling how much money he could lose by people saying his business isn't top flight.

Eric


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

you would think.....
i would if it was my business..


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I used to email him for reports years ago, I don't think he checks his email every day.

I've been out with Tibbels probably 20 times over the last 5 years, and with Shornuf about 15 times. They both have good captains and bad. Tibbels really treats me well because I was known as a "regular". I never had anyone be rude to me. The main difference I found is that no matter who I talked to at Tibbles over the phone, I would get an honest report. You don't always get that with Shornuf.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the info...
but maybe im being to hard...when i was in retail i had the keys to a billdoller store....i ran that place like i wrote the checks every mth.
so i was on top of stuff like this. some people hated me for this and some loved me for this....


----------



## Reel_Magic (Nov 9, 2004)

I've been on both ends of this issue. Some food for thought, Jack is in a no win situation he can only set back and let his rep speak for it self. I've known Jack for year's,. day in and day out they are honest and hard working. Stop in and tell Jack, he will make it up to you. Also consider this, Jack never reads this type of material. He is very busy and probably has no idea you have an issue with him. At least call him. Then post his response. I would vouch for Jacks honesty ant time. Have fun!!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd chalk it up to her possibly having a bad day.i use to talk to jack and his son every now and then when my brother had his place at tibbles and they always seemed to be more than willing to help out anyway they could when it came to fishing.
we fished close to jack one day and watched as the people on his boat up and downed the perch constantly.the perch were light hitting us and we just couldn't get them.after we got back in i went to talk to him and told him what had happened to us and asked him what they were doing different.that's when he told me to forget the spreaders and go with the crappie rigs.
the next day we tore them up using the crappie rigs!
btw,there use to be an older guy that worked there,not sure if it was jacks dad or if it was his father in law,but one morning when i was in the shop i saw that he was cooking something and asked him what it was and he just ladled some of it in a cup and handed it to me and said "try this".after i told him how good it was all he did was wink and say "those sheephead aren't bad if you know how to fix 'em".
i really miss fishing up there but come september i'll be headed back.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the caption of your post is well said--you shouldn't go back! Let that be the end of it though, why bash one of the most credible and honest charter businesses on the lake because you weren't treated like you thought you should be, and only caught 20 fish! Maybe you should take your credit card and cash to PC Fish next time and BUY your limit.
I'm sure all it would have taken was a chat with Jack, Kay, Jackie, or one of the boys and everything would have been taken care of.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

jeffmo and birdhunt said it all. I have known Jack for a short while and I know that if he had an idea how upset you were with your day on his charter, he would do something about it so take birdhunt's advice. He is not just in the business of making money but moreso in trying to give his customers a good time. Also with all the competition between so many charters up there anymore, why would they try to drive away business? Go talk to him!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

ive tried to talk to him...ive sent 2 emails. and no replys. even if the man only looks at his email once a week at the most i should have heard something. if he caried he should have emailed me back. its been a week today. i didnt talk to him after we got off because i neede to cool down and think things thru before i shot my mouth off...and its not how i think i should be treated...its the way i was..in years past they were very friendly even when i had a bad day of fishing...and i never said a bad thing about the tibbles when i had a bad day on the lake. they can only get you out but they cant make the fish bite....and i know that. its called fishing...not catching. but to have 3 diffrent people pee in my cornflakes..something has changed.

"Maybe you should take your credit card and cash to PC Fish next time and BUY your limit"
and you say im bashing...hello.now i cant voice how i feel...
the last date i posted anything on this was 8/2.
i did leave it alone....
but a man that runs a charter should reply to emails.
sorry if i made anyone mad but i felt i should post something. and to see if things have changed....
to the admins on this site...im sorry. please do not delete this post as im hoping i might get a reply from tibbles.
and if i do you all will be the first i tell.
this is the last i'll reply to this post...
fish4wall


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

to be fair...jack did email me on this. so heres his email he sent.at the end of each point he made i made ones in red.

1) If you were at the dock an hour before we opened you would have noticed the line forming at the front of the store and waited with everyone else (as there were close to 40 people in line that day). Waiting in line to get a ticket is the best method we have found to be Fair to ALL Parties. If you have a better suggestion will take it into consideration. No we didn't see the line and I don't know if it was you that asked my brother to move his truck but we were there early. That's not the issue. Its how she treated us is the issue. I don't mind being in line. But if the public isn't allowed in that door then post it!
2) The lady taking the money for the boat explained if you were paying cash you were to give her the money for the boat  if you were paying by credit card you could either pay it all on the card to include the bait or only charge the boat portion. You chose to pay cash for the boat and you were directed to the next register to pay your bait and any other tackle you needed. The lady never gave me that option. If she had then I would have done that. So you need to get the story straight from your employees.
3) In the past our limit, which was posted 2 years ago was at $25, due to the percentage we have to pay for the use of a credit card, however we have lowered our limit due to the abundance of credit card usage and people carrying limited cash. We do not post a limit at this time, however, had you informed one of the other ladies at the desk we could have accommodated you immediately. Being a retail manager you know that a manager is the one that makes final decisions and as you also know since you have been out with us several other times that there is always an owner, or at the least 2 family members present in the store or out back helping customers. Nothing was ever brought to our attention. I did in form the lady that things should be posted. But it fell on deaf ears. As is this letter. I as a manager I made sure policies were posted so all can see. 
4) As far as the captain and being a day late and a dollar shy for fish  we do our best  we try hard and work with the people to try to catch their fish some days are better than other and some people do better than others. We work very close with all the Port Clinton boats. Then tell me this...If you work close with all Port Clintons boats why did a competitor do better than you. I know its not a "fish story" because I saw the fish.....


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Who have you been going out with since you changed charters??? And, has it been a great experience?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've been in boats where it was up and down all day, and no one around is catching fish. I've also been on the other end, where every boat around is catching fish but your boat. That's just fishing and I would never complain about not catching fish, as long as the captain is making an attempt to move.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Tibbles is a fine service and this is the first complaint i have ever heard of. Was a summer resident of the area for 15 years also a Drawbridge Marina rack customer for the same period. In my openion the people at Drawbridge and Shor Nuf are without a doubt the most friendly and professional people i met in that entire area. They provide a first class service to all and at the same time require that from all there employees. Yet we are all human and make mistakes. Jack tibble needs to be made aware of this situtation and i wouldnt be suprised if handled properly you get a free ride from him. Give them a chance to make it right.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

birdhunt no i havent...my wife had surgery and ive been playing mr. mom.
it was luck that i got out that day....
but my brother and i are going up soon and might try some of the headboats in the clev area. but as soon as i do i'll let you all know.
archman ive also have had ups and downs and i know when a cpt is trying his best and one that isnt...and in this post ive said its called fishing not catching. (as much as we love to say its call catching...lol)
and this guy wasnt....to put us on a sheephead hole and not move....come on. i know he couldnt tell but when all we were bring in was SH*T fish for and hour.
dock dabber i know what your saying...every time ive been on tibbles boats i felt like family...but not this time and it just seemed like things have changed. thats why it took me 2 days to say anything about it...
im not asking for a free ride from jack. it would be nice if he would say hay sorry about what happen and thanks for the suggestions. but i didnt even get that...so things have changed. and thats sad.


----------



## mattathome71 (May 22, 2006)

I hit my first headboat with the brother and father in law a few weekends ago at Shorenuff. I have to say that I was fairly disappointed with the whole experience. 36 of us only caught 58 fish, with the captain making up 11 of those. He fished, but didnt bother to share any tips or tricks with the rest of us - which I found a little annoying. IMO, a captain should be doing everything to make his customers satisfied. i.e., How would you feel if you were at a restaurant, you hadnt been fed yet, but your waitress sits down at your table and starts gobbling up her meal?

Since it was my first experience, and am familiar with the vagaries of fishing, I am leaving the jury out, but I did find it mildly annoying.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

mattathome71 said:


> I hit my first headboat with the brother and father in law a few weekends ago at Shorenuff. I have to say that I was fairly disappointed with the whole experience. 36 of us only caught 58 fish, with the captain making up 11 of those. He fished, but didnt bother to share any tips or tricks with the rest of us - which I found a little annoying. IMO, a captain should be doing everything to make his customers satisfied. i.e., How would you feel if you were at a restaurant, you hadnt been fed yet, but your waitress sits down at your table and starts gobbling up her meal?
> 
> Since it was my first experience, and am familiar with the vagaries of fishing, I am leaving the jury out, but I did find it mildly annoying.


I had the total opposite expierence with shore nuf, we had Jamie my first time out, he fished for about 5 minutes, everything else was netting the fish, taking them off, putting them on your stringer. He even made my crawler harnesses shorter and tied the knot. We will be going back sunday, hopefully we catch some fish...


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

My first three trips this year were similar. We didn't catch much at all. The captains were in a bad mood and couldn't agree on how to fish, let alone put us on the fish. There were mechanical problems of various sorts and it cost me about 35 dollars a trip too. Very frustrating.

Unfortunately, my dad and I were the captains.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

With Shore Enuff- Jamie is top (the young guy) Tricky Dick needs to retire (The Old guy that usually captains the Watanna II) 
I use to be a loyal patron with Shore Enuff (over 10 years- 5 trips a year minimum w/. 4 guys), but after Tricky got sh&*ty with me for teaching kids and others how to jig for eye's- Shore Enuff has lost all of my early spring business and Fisherman Wharf has gained it. I must admit I like Shore Enuffs boats better, but until Tricky retires of finds employment elsewhere they will not see a cent of mine!!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've always had a good experience with Tricky Dick. One time it was slow fishing, but started to pick up right before a storm. Half the boat wanted to stay out, but he came in. No fish is worth getting struck by lightning.


----------

